

Using Page Scrolling as Engagement Indicator - ishener
https://plus.google.com/111241211394734927605/posts/VXX6duVPJd8

======
robmil
CrazyEgg[1], the click tracking tool, has a good interface that gives you a
heatmap of how far people are scrolling down your page. It's very handy.

[1]: <http://www.crazyegg.com/>

~~~
mblake
Does anyone else just click-hold the browser scrollbar most of the time when
visiting a site while deciding on what to click on next?

I feel like I can't be the only one who does this.

I thought of using CrazyEgg in a few situations myself, but I think it would
not work well if there would be more visitors behaving like I would than they
presumably have anticipated.

PS: Nice work on Sipsmith!

~~~
robmil
It should still work even if you scroll like that — the browser fires its
scroll events periodically, so they'll still fire, and CrazyEgg only cares
about the furthest point that you scroll to.

And thanks: I've been nursing some of their damson vodka over Christmas and
it's excellent stuff!

